# Digitrax



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

:smilie_daumenneg: Just got off the phone with Digitrax don't believe therir no worry warranty they only warranty their repairs for 90 days I have had nothing but trouble with a DB 150 back 4 times had to pay the last was told I was the only one that the sold one of the DB 150 that has had a problem their has not bee any others.
So I bought a DCS 100 thinking I ould get away from the problem and just us the DB 150 as a Boster Well the day I took the DCS 100 out of the box there was a problem I sure I'm the only one that has had a problem with this model also. anyway please be aware. if I wasan't into it so much I wouldn't stay with Digitrax even through I think they are the best :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Any particular problem that you could share?


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Are you sure it's not the locomotive causing it?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

What are you using for a power supply?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What is the problem with it?
I have 8 DCS 200 some as old as 10 years and I've only had one problem way back when and they just replaced the whole unit.
What are you using to power it? I have used everything from a simple 16V AC transformer, a bell system telephone 24V DC supply, and now I just use 24V DC switching power supplies.


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am using Digitrax universal power supply the one that they said to use I have a Zephyr hook up to the same lay out with no problem, The problem I have bee having with the DB 150 was it would shut down and not re start if there was a short such as a car derailing. The last time the unit just stop complety no lights nothing complete dead. Any way I payed to get it fixed, hope this time it works I am getting a new Power supply I not complety sure thats not been the problem. This is what I have ordered PS2012 20 Amp Power Supply


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Does anyone repair DCC circuit boards?*

Sorry, I put my question under this post, when I wanted a totally new thread. I reposted it under the proper thread.


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just recieved my DCS 100 from Digitrax they Didn't even address the reason that I sent it in for but they up graded the software and install a booster button. On the invoice they stated that the warranty was now only ninty days this DCS100 is only a few weeks oldso much for the one year no worry warranty.
Don't know what going on with digitrax but they are sure dropping the ball on customer service lately:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

riogrande51 said:


> Just recieved my DCS 100 from Digitrax they Didn't even address the reason that I sent it in for but they up graded the software and install a booster button. On the invoice they stated that the warranty was now only ninty days this DCS100 is only a few weeks oldso much for the one year no worry warranty.
> Don't know what going on with digitrax but they are sure dropping the ball on customer service lately:smilie_daumenneg:


Call them and remind them of your purchase date and immediate problem with the unit. If no satisfaction, ask to speak to a supervisor, and if needed, ask for THEIR supervisor. If all else fails, I'd write to Model Railroader Magazine and let them know what's happening, just to vent some anger. They might be able to apply some pressure.


----------

